# Hornady Ammo



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if hornady ammo is a good choice, because I've never used it before? The guy at Gander Mountain told me it was one of the best to choose from.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You have to find what ammo is right for your gun. That means range time and practice. Hornady is no better or worse than anything else out there. Keep shooting you'll find the the right combo. I got one gun that likes WWB and not much of anything else. I would rather hit a BG with WWB than miss with some super duper triplexxx magnum. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Hornady is certainly one of the premium manufacturers of ammo. They have been around a long time, and make something for just about everyone. I have never had a problem with their product and wouldn't hesitate to use it with complete confidence. But then I really like Federal and Cor Bon too, so we are lucky to have many good choices.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good choice for doing what job, and what load and caliber are we talking about? Hornady is an excellent manufacturer.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

*ammo*



Mike Barham said:


> Good choice for doing what job, and what load and caliber are we talking about? Hornady is an excellent manufacturer.


180gr jhp in a XD-40 cal

thanks guys for your input


----------



## ki4dmh (Sep 11, 2007)

Depends on what you are going to use it for. 
Scott


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

personal defense


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A .40 caliber 180 should work just fine for defense.

Remember that the particular gun and load you choose is a minor consideration compared to mindset, marksmanship, gunhandling skill and tactics.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Use a little common sense when listening to a salesman, many of them will simply try to steer you to the most expensive item they have to sell. :smt076

Hornady makes good product as does Winchester, Remington, Speer etc. I reccomend carrying a cartridge that you can afford to practice with and that is readily available in your area. Some of the "Gold Plated" ammo is quite expensive relatively speaking and many people have a hard time buying one box much less the 10 or more (20 per box) necessary to prove it works well in your Pistol.

I use Generic medicines to help maintain life functions and don't see why generic bullets can't do the same thing.

I live in the boondocks and find it difficult to find most of the so called "Personal Defense" ammo. What I use for critters will certainly make a BG bleed too.

Good luck and shoot straight.

:smt1099


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

*ammo*

Thanks guys for your input


----------

